# LTT Leather Samples



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

Any chance of some LTT Leather samples?

particularly;
Auto Ultra Foam
Auto Ultra Protect 
Auto Ultra Maintain

tia


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

rich vrs said:


> Any chance of some LTT Leather samples?
> 
> particularly;
> Auto Ultra Foam
> ...


Second that :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

3rd that :thumb:


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

i would be intrested also


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

5th'd!


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

Interested also!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

7th :lol:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

8th here


----------



## Rgee (Apr 18, 2006)

another one here please


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

me too!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

To whom is this post aimed at?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You Chris, get on it for us all.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Is this the stuff you mean?
http://www.lttsolutions.net/auto-ultra-foam.asp
Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone??


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone??


Yeah Chris thats the stuff they mean I reckon. Might be dificult to sample due to the nature of the product.


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

A leather cleaner / conditioner sample would be great for many of us with only a leather steering wheel and gearstick gaitor.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A sample of the foam cleaner sounds like a great idea


----------



## A9121646 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Also interested in a Leather cleaner / Conditioner


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in samples as well


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have tried both the cleaner and the protector, and can say they are Very good. I use them both on our cars. Easy to apply and take off too.


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

ill have one too


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

this sound like very good stuff.

count me in if this is still happening?


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

I may aswell join in aswell. I'm interested in samples


----------



## welsh_ben (Dec 27, 2010)

leather seats need a good clean,count me in


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Me too guys :thumb:


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Me too


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I ordered a load of samples, think it sounds great, spoke to Darryl and he knows his stuff,,cant wait to try them out.


----------



## cuzza (Apr 24, 2006)

I will be up for some LTT samples if available.
Thanks


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this happening?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

120% count me in as well, never received a leather sample cleaner before..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Bump.........


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Come in Chris sort it out matey lol


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Being new to this malarkey, I'm definitely interesting in samples such as these before investing for full size versions.


----------



## bym007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Tandi (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Guys. Ill see if I can source some 50ml samples for you all. Having problem sourcing 50ml bottles with nozzle.


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

If someone can sort some LTT samples, I'd be up for some too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

that would be excellent if you can supple leather treatment samples, my leather needs a real deep clean from the winter months and car servicing.


----------



## bym007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Liking this already!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

im in for a leather sample.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I'd be interested in some samples too....:thumb:_


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Any news on the samples. Im looking for a leather cleaner/protecter too.
Count me in.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Samples coming soon guys - watch this space.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

judyb said:


> Samples coming soon guys - watch this space.


Brill :thumb:

LTT products are top notch, you pay abit more than most other products but are worth the extra ££ to keep the leather in top condition.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to a post for when these available...:thumb:
Worth the wait...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd be interested in this also please.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

james_death said:


> Looking forward to a post for when these available...:thumb:
> Worth the wait...


X2 :thumb:


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

why not so me too?


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

I would also be interested


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

I'm up for this too :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

same here very interested


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Registering interest again


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Any update on these Judy?...:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Judy, any updates on this thread ?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Samples will be ready very soon - we are launching a new website which is imminent and these will be done at the same time.

Hang on in there.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Cheers Judy.

Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

I would also like to try this to compare it to my sonus kit. Thanks.


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

Me too :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

judyb said:


> Samples will be ready very soon -
> 
> Hang on in there.
> 
> ...


That was nearly 4 months ago... Any news Judy ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

News? Lol


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

bump please


----------

